# Game of Thrones: Season 5 - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Hands down one of the most well written and best acted television shows of all time. The Lannisters really make the show and all of them are such phenomenal actors. Peter Dinklage especially in his portrayal of Tyrion just steals the show each time he is on screen. Tyrion’s trial especially (Season 4?) especially showed just what an amazing performance Mr. Dinklage could offer.

I’ll say that the first half of Season 5 was a bit slower to me, but quickly picked up steam and did not let up all the way to the final moments in the season finale. I’m really looking forward to re-watching this season on blu-ray, which I should be picking up later today. This will freshen my memory a bit better for the upcoming season premiere in April!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The wife and I love this show! Far and away one of our all time favorites. Nobody is safe!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

nooooooooooo, nobody is safe. You can't get attached to ANY character because they are easily disposed of. I could even see Tyrion getting the axe even though he's adored by fans


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> nooooooooooo, nobody is safe. You can't get attached to ANY character because they are easily disposed of. I could even see Tyrion getting the axe even though he's adored by fans


 Don't you even start Mike Edwards! That's crossing the line!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Don't you even start Mike Edwards! That's crossing the line!



>


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

My son's standing birthday present is the newly released season of GOT.
This year he had to wait three weeks past his b-day for it.
His tradition is to rewatch all the seasons before watching the new one each year.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ahhh, poor kid had to do without his present for three weeks  hope he had fun with it. I'm eagerly anticipating the season 6 start


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have some gift cards from Christmas maybe I could go this route. Thanks for the review!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

As tempted as I am to pick this up I am waiting for the inevitable release of a box set after the show concludes.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Stopped at Best Buy.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> Stopped at Best Buy.


 I'm waiting until the show is finished and buying the complete set.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> I'm waiting until the show is finished and buying the complete set.


I wanted to get rid of the Christmas gift cards still left in my wallet. We don't have cable so I have never seen more then a few scenes when staying in a hotel.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> I wanted to get rid of the Christmas gift cards still left in my wallet. We don't have cable so I have never seen more then a few scenes when staying in a hotel.


 Well you're in for a treat! Clear your calendar because once you start you won't stop. I so wanna say something spoiler related but I won't. Nobody _ _ _ _ _ _!


----------

